# Cheap land in East Texas



## ammon

I have seen quite a few people and threads talk about or mention cheap land in East Texas. I was hoping someone with this knowledge might be able to help me.


What counties are known for cheap land, less than $1,000 an acre? I am not looking for land with houses, or barns as that will increase the cost, and I would rather build these myself.

Can anyone guide me in the right direction to look?

Also, I am looking for probably between 5-15 acres.


----------



## TedH71

Good resource to find cheap land amongst other things.

http://www.peddlernet.com/


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I don't think you'll find <1k/acre in EAST TX, maybe in WEST TX, but it isn't worth a tenth the asking price.


----------



## onthespot

If you know the name of the county you want, you could check here
http://www.landandfarm.com/search/Texas-land-for-sale/


----------



## texican

I heard a rumour, through a client, that I haven't had a chance to check on, because of confidentiality/professional reasons, of land in my county going for 800/acre. I'm highly doubtful, but will check soon as I think prudent. Scrub pine land nearby has went for anything from 3 to 5k... only fit for pine trees. Flat land pretty much starts at 5k, unless you find someone that fell of the turnip truck.

Some of our poorer counties just south of us were getting ~1k/acre, up to two years back, when all of a sudden oil/gas leases brought in 5 - 25K/acre... since then, finding cheap land is difficult.


----------



## onthespot

http://www.homefinder.com/TX/Carthage/52789715d_Cir_110


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Be very careful because a lot of land floods. Some is not mapped by FEMA and the realtors will use that to side step a question. It is still usable land, but not for building.


----------



## Txrider

You'll want to look up in the far NE corner of Texas. That's about the only place left with low cost land available. I haven't seen any for under $1000, but I have seen some for $1500 to $2500 an acre

Well there is far west Texas, you can get land for under $1000 there, but that's where the desert is. East Texas is old Pine forest, more like Arkansas or N. Louisiana.

One of my employees just went to look at 70 acres for 150k, about 2100 an acre, around Paris, Tx. Nice property with great fencing and currently used for cattle and hay.

More NE of there there is cheaper land to be had, but might need clearing etc.

landsoftexas.com is a decent search engine for looking


----------



## Danaus29

There aren't many Aussies that visit our forum.


----------



## FarmFamily

ammon said:


> I have seen quite a few people and threads talk about or mention cheap land in East Texas. I was hoping someone with this knowledge might be able to help me.
> 
> 
> What counties are known for cheap land, less than $1,000 an acre? I am not looking for land with houses, or barns as that will increase the cost, and I would rather build these myself.
> 
> Can anyone guide me in the right direction to look?
> 
> Also, I am looking for probably between 5-15 acres.


I'm originally from east texas and I can pretty much guarantee you will not find anything there for less than 1K per acre. Especially smaller tracts. 10K isn't uncommon. We're in west texas now and land here has gone up quite a bit here over the last year.


----------



## TedH71

FarmFamily said:


> I'm originally from east texas and I can pretty much guarantee you will not find anything there for less than 1K per acre. Especially smaller tracts. 10K isn't uncommon. We're in west texas now and land here has gone up quite a bit here over the last year.


Yep and the reason for the increase cost in West Texas is due to oil rights. Oil was or used to be booming in West Texas when I left but if you go to extreme west Texas...land prices drop down to maybe $200 an acre because you can't do anything with the land and you will have to drill really deep to get water plus lack of jobs in the whole area.


----------

